# back by popular demand, Secret reaper 2011 - heads up!



## siradam134 (Sep 27, 2010)

awesome, absolutely canno wait!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in again, always lots of fun shopping for goodies.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

What is The Secret Reaper?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

yay!!! I'm in!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet! I'm in. I haven't been here in a bit but planning now so, perfect timing.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

TrickRTreater said:


> What is The Secret Reaper?


Basically, it's like a secret santa, but with Halloween items (usually there is a thread started of likes/dislikes for each person (they'll post) participating. 

If you choose to participate, you submit your name and address to the organizer (THANKS, Bethene!! You're awesome!  ) when she announces she's ready to go. There will be a period of time where she'll be compiling the list, and then after she closes the list, she will select a Secret Reaper for YOU (sending you a PM with their name and address) and give your name to someone else. 

Your job is to gather items that might be liked by your reapee (the person she gave you). We generally have a suggested budget of $20 (not including shipping). 

If you do a search for "secret reaper" you can see what past reapings have been like. There are some really creative and fun people on this forum! 

Those that participate should be aware that participation is completely voluntary. BUT if you choose to participate, you should absolutely make sure that you send out a package of goodies to your reapee - if you have to drop out for some reason, you alert Bethene. Failure to send a gifty is BAD. If you already received a package (been "reaped"  ) then you should send that package on to your reapee or make other arrangements with Bethene.

That is a quicky overview, anyway. 

It is usually pretty fun and exciting. I'm in.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll offer my normal service of being a rescue reaper for up to 3 unfortunate souls.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

IN! It was fun!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I might get in this time


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I am in! I loved it so much last year!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Me, too!!!  IN...IN...IN!!!!! YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Me,ME, I'M IN.............so much fun.................


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

This sounds waaay fun! Im totally down!


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

This sounds so fun! I would love to do this!


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

OooOOooo...sounds fun! =)


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i am so READY , i'm in for sure


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome, I'm in!!!!! I already can't wait to find out who my victim is! 

Bethene, thank you so much for taking care of it again this year.  Once again, YOU ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I want to say that I'm in but I'll have to see if I can afford it when the time comes. Shipping raked me over the coals last year!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Loved it last year! I'm in.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah.. shipping can be a killer.. but IT"S SO MUCH FUN!!! Everyone that hasn't done this, but thinks they would like to, really should check out last years thread so you get a feel for the pros and cons..  If I remember right there were two threads. One for sign ups and one for the gifts received.. be prepared to do some reading.. lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, I am so glad to get such a great early response!! 
thank you unorthodox for your wonderful offer once again! hopefully it won't be needed, but sadly it was last year . but seeing as we had like 110 signed up, the handful that needed a rescue wasn;t bad.
Rikki, I totally get the shipping costs. they can be more than the gift alot of times, but I hope you can participate!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm in. It was great last year. I'm with everyone on the shipping, last year it cost more to ship my gifts then it was to buy them. However, the joy and fright the reapee get's is priceless.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

I didnt get in on this last year, I read about it after and it sounded really fun and cool so count me in as well. I look forward to it


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hmmmmm i dont know.....I mean.....I barely participated last year........and didnt really keep up with others comments and posts.......ummmm.....Im not sure.......ill have to think about it.








Ok thought about it.................................................IM IN 

Are you kidding i am so totally In. In I tell you...In in in! Whooo hoooo *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hmmmmm i dont know.....I mean.....I barely participated last year........and didnt really keep up with others comments and posts.......ummmm.....Im not sure.......ill have to think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nooo... Here we go... lol you crack me up!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> Oh nooo... Here we go... lol you crack me up!


^ WOW, I can't believe a whole year has gone by already!  I'm in too!  The sending and waiting was a lot of fun, but frankly just watching Spookilicious mama explode, burst and basically melt down was totally worth the price of admission!!!   OK.....I have a plan. Who ever gets spooki has to wait untill the eleventh hour before sending their package. _Tee- hee - hee_; Ooohhh this is going to be fun!!!! - Gosh I love you guys. <3


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

yay! i missed last year and want in on the fun


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I may have to give this some thought.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm in! This is going to be so much fun.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

How does this differ from Pay It Forward?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, Kingwood asylum, pay it forward surprise is a random act of kindness, if you will, where we send things we either have no use for but know some one else will, not expecting anything in return,and can have little or how ever much value you wish to send. in the secret reaper it is actually a bit like drawing names at Christmas, or Secret Santa. when you sign up you will be given a "victim" , and then some one else will have your name, also the gift should total to $20. I hope I explained it well


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> ^ WOW, I can't believe a whole year has gone by already!  I'm in too!  The sending and waiting was a lot of fun, but frankly just watching Spookilicious mama explode, burst and basically melt down was totally worth the price of admission!!!   OK.....I have a plan. Who ever gets spooki has to wait untill the eleventh hour before sending their package. _Tee- hee - hee_; Ooohhh this is going to be fun!!!! - Gosh I love you guys. <3


* you know what? Thats just fine! Yeah go ahead....come on.....BRING IT!!  "Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee CANT WAIT! *

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAND might I add what is it with everyone on here giving lil of Spooki such a hard time during the secret reaper! I mean I have been good like All year and if anyone deserves to get their gift first well it would be me  I mean Ive been flying around here spreading as much of my Fabulous purple glitter to as many people here as possible. Like super good ive been I tell you!! Im just saying....DONT LISTEN TO HALLOWEENLADY PEOPLE....She's evil I tell you. Im the good one...therefore it would only make sense that I should get my gift....well.....FIRST*


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

YEH!!!!!!! I'm in. I had sooooo much fun last year. Bethene, Can hardly wait for the the thread that says to PM our info to you!!!!!!!

Spookilicious..... If I get your name, I'll send your gift out early. Although it was fun last year watching you fret.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

* ME ME ME!! I had such fun last year and promise the items I send will be better this year O*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this is getting fun already, and we haven't even started!! you guys crack me up!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in. Last year was SOOO much fun.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The Halloween Lady said:


> ^ WOW, I can't believe a whole year has gone by already!  I'm in too!  The sending and waiting was a lot of fun, but frankly just watching Spookilicious mama explode, burst and basically melt down was totally worth the price of admission!!!   OK.....I have a plan. Who ever gets spooki has to wait untill the eleventh hour before sending their package. _Tee- hee - hee_; Ooohhh this is going to be fun!!!! - Gosh I love you guys. <3


Spooki, girl, you know I love you. 

That said....

I have to totally agree with The Halloween Lady...watching Spooki do her thing _*WAS*_ by far the funnest part of the whole thing for me last year, next to sending the gift to the reapee, of course


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Last year was awesome and is always great to select things for that unknowing victim...count me in.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm in too... plus get to have the bonus of posting teaser pics to drive Spooki bonkers again!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

MHooch said:


> Spooki, girl, you know I love you.
> 
> That said....
> 
> I have to totally agree with The Halloween Lady...watching Spooki do her thing _*WAS*_ by far the funnest part of the whole thing for me last year, next to sending the gift to the reapee, of course


*AND I WAS THE REAPEE  and what a lucky reapee I was. For those of you who want a glimpse of the kind of package that could be coming your way....*










*And while it wasnt fair that you all made me suffer that way...I have to admit....
Mhooch's gift was totally worth the wait!*


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm IN! Loved it both rounds last year!

Another sneak peek - this was what I got in round 2....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay.. My gift was SO great, I have to share too!! This is what I got from NOWHINING.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm in, I have already been collecting stuff for this year. I can't wait!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I'm in again!!! 

I also loved my SR gift too and will share it here as well! 








*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm in. too fun! and spooky mama, i think, thought i was her reaper. surprise, i wasn't.


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes Bethene, thanks. Sounds like fun.





bethene said:


> yes, Kingwood asylum, pay it forward surprise is a random act of kindness, if you will, where we send things we either have no use for but know some one else will, not expecting anything in return,and can have little or how ever much value you wish to send. in the secret reaper it is actually a bit like drawing names at Christmas, or Secret Santa. when you sign up you will be given a "victim" , and then some one else will have your name, also the gift should total to $20. I hope I explained it well


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Pics of last years gifts? I'm down with that! 
This is what I got from AmFatallyYours. She took her time and talent to make me a couple of props which I absolutely love!!!!!!!!!!  I LOVE OOAK hand made things! (hint, hint.......)










And just as a teaser, here's what my victim received from me. 









I can't wait to get started on this years gift!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i'm in. too fun! and spooky mama, i think, thought i was her reaper. surprise, i wasn't.


*Ok so fine I thought everyone was my reaper last year! Hey if I guess everyone im bound to be right at some point  That said i know im going to guess this year I just know it!! WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE cant wait cant wait cant wait. *

*For those of you who have never participated before...buying for your victim is just as much fun if not more than waiting for your gift to arrive. I had Rikki and i was so excited and loved looking and keeping an eye out for things I think she would have liked*


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I sent out a rock as a secret reaper last year. Kinda Charlie Browny except the fact that it was in the shape of a gargoyle. I'm in again.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here was my gift last year from Heavymetalmama. I got 2 chocolate witch and Frankie candy bars (YUM!), Halloween stickers, JOL can cover, JOL topper and _(best-of-all) _an awesome homemade JOL. You can see the stickers already applied to one of the prop room shelves:













Here's a close-up of one of the stickers and what it does:


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think I'll give it a go this year. I can't wait to start looking for stuff for my victim!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in, cant wait!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

This what I got thanks to PeeWeePinson!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Terra said:


> Here was my gift last year from Heavymetalmama. I got 2 chocolate witch and Frankie candy bars (YUM!), Halloween stickers, JOL can cover, JOL topper and _(best-of-all) _an awesome homemade JOL. You can see the stickers already applied to one of the prop room shelves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hmmmm.... I don't see the candy here anywhere?????? <3*


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOohhhhh I missed this last year. I definately want in!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

I wanted to do this for like three years now! I think I am in!!!


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Whoo-hoo!!!! Can't wait! Last year was my first time and loved it!!! Cant wait to do again! Thanx so much for doing.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the halloween lady said:


> ^ wow, i can't believe a whole year has gone by already!  I'm in too!  the sending and waiting was a lot of fun, but frankly just watching spookilicious mama explode, burst and basically melt down was totally worth the price of admission!!!  :d ok.....i have a plan. Who ever gets spooki has to wait untill the eleventh hour before sending their package. _tee- hee - hee_; ooohhh this is going to be fun!!!! - gosh i love you guys. <3


 
ehehehehehehhehehe i hope i get her! Hehehehehehhehe:d


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> * you know what? Thats just fine! Yeah go ahead....come on.....BRING IT!!  "Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee CANT WAIT! *
> 
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAND might I add what is it with everyone on here giving lil of Spooki such a hard time during the secret reaper! I mean I have been good like All year and if anyone deserves to get their gift first well it would be me  I mean Ive been flying around here spreading as much of my Fabulous purple glitter to as many people here as possible. Like super good ive been I tell you!! Im just saying....DONT LISTEN TO HALLOWEENLADY PEOPLE....She's evil I tell you. Im the good one...therefore it would only make sense that I should get my gift....well.....FIRST*


 
 UH... HELLO!!!! DID YOU FORGET ME?!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> Okay.. My gift was SO great, I have to share too!! This is what I got from NOWHINING.


 
 awwwwwwwww, so you really enjoyed your gifts.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

You know I am soooooo IN!!!! WHOOOO!!!! BRing IT ON!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's my pictures from last year. I had so much fun!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> And just as a teaser, here's what my victim received from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm... bethene... Ol buddy, ol pal... I could use one of these.. hint hint..  Just teasin but this is a very cool gift!! Me likey...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> Ummm... bethene... Ol buddy, ol pal... I could use one of these.. hint hint..  Just teasin but this is a very cool gift!! Me likey...


 
ME TOO!!! HINT!!!! HINT!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> ME TOO!!! HINT!!!! HINT!!!


*HOLD ON JUST A SECOND! Nowhining is playing again?? Oh no! she doesnt play fair and she tries to turn everyone againts and convinces people to send my gift last! Oh no! no no no! If she is in....IM OUT! 

oh but she did send me that super cute prop she made with the books stacked and the meldted candle all over it. ...ok NEVERMIND...IM BACK IN!  *


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sidnami said:


> I sent out a rock as a secret reaper last year. Kinda Charlie Browny except the fact that it was in the shape of a gargoyle. I'm in again.


And that awesome rock is perched happily on top of the grandfather clock in my living room as I type !!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

This gal could use a good Reaper exchange.
*tosses her hat into the Secret Reaper ring*


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

I would love to do this! So much fun...what a cool idea! Please count me in!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Woo-Hoo! Lookin forward to mid-July!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Mom & I want in on this, for sure. But we want to be counted as one person since we only decorate mom's house (and I don't have any money anyways).


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *HOLD ON JUST A SECOND! Nowhining is playing again?? Oh no! she doesnt play fair and she tries to turn everyone againts and convinces people to send my gift last! Oh no! no no no! If she is in....IM OUT! *
> 
> *oh but she did send me that super cute prop she made with the books stacked and the meldted candle all over it. ...ok NEVERMIND...IM BACK IN!  *


 
*CHICKEN!!!!*
*admit it you had fun!!!!*


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

I would LOVE to join this! sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> *CHICKEN!!!!*
> *admit it you had fun!!!!*


*I dont know what you are talking about, I'll admit to nothing!!. *


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I dont know what you are talking about, I'll admit to nothing!!. *


I think you should change your screen name during SR to something more appropriate like say Wendywhiner. LOL


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*im in*

I love this I'm in again this year I'm making the gifts and so far its some cool stuff plus whatever I get we find a place in the haunt for it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds like every one is excited about this,... great!! and sounds like a few new "victims" will be joining in the fun!! yay! this is going to be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> I think you should change your screen name during SR to something more appropriate like say Wendywhiner. LOL


Or... Spooki, it's mine, mine MINE, mama!! lol


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

This sounds so wonderful! I am pretty new to the site and just spent the better part of an hour looking at all the great Reaper gifts from last year - I can't wait to get started!! I feel so happy to have found people who love Halloween as much as I do!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

yay!!! so excited!!! count me in for sure!! i love Secret Reaper!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I dont know what you are talking about, I'll admit to nothing!!. *


 
HEHEHEHEHEHHEHEHEE


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Newcomers you will enjoy the fun and pleasure of getting a victim and go shopping for them. I had a blast and even enjoyed being Reaped myself. But if you get Spookilious Mama.... I suggest to hold the gift until the last day and then mail it.
MUWH-A-hehehehehehehehhheheheehhee


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

awww that's cold.hahahaha


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

You better make it a good gift if you hold out on her, she has the return address!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Newcomers you will enjoy the fun and pleasure of getting a victim and go shopping for them. I had a blast and even enjoyed being Reaped myself. But if you get Spookilious Mama.... I suggest to hold the gift until the last day and then mail it.
> MUWH-A-hehehehehehehehhheheheehhee


BawHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hehehehehehehehehee


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Newcomers you will enjoy the fun and pleasure of getting a victim and go shopping for them. I had a blast and even enjoyed being Reaped myself. But if you get Spookilious Mama.... I suggest to hold the gift until the last day and then mail it.
> MUWH-A-hehehehehehehehhheheheehhee


*BETHENE!!!! YOU SEE! NOWHINING IS ALREADY STARTING TROUBLE  !!!!! 

BETHENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like I may have to start rounding up my flying monkey's and send them to pay a little visit to a certain someone....As soon as they get back from purchasing some new Boas for themselves I swear NOWHINING they are on their way to you! Nice to see who my friends really are here on the forum *


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in 
But question: How do ya'll shop for Halloween stuff in the Summer? Online?


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'm in
> But question: How do ya'll shop for Halloween stuff in the Summer? Online?


Signup is in July with shipping in August. The Halloween items are just starting to hit the stores. Which makes this even more fun because you start to stalk all your favorite shopping places!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lately it seems the stores are putting out their Halloween stuff later and later. Around here anyways.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

This sounds like cool. I just might join in on the fun as well.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm definitely in this year again as well. Always enjoy being a part of the exchange.

I would however like to suggest that we make sure the stores are putting Halloween items out across the states before we start though. I know for us around here in Arizona there wasn't much out in July....so just food for thought when picking the start date. 

Can't wait!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

I leave for a couple days and Reaper gets fired up!!!!! I am so down with this again this year. Mr. Gris has cauldrons of sinister rats, bats and beasts that are overflowing! I have been collecting all year for Secret Reaper!!! WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Brimstonewitch said:


> I'm definitely in this year again as well. Always enjoy being a part of the exchange.
> 
> I would however like to suggest that we make sure the stores are putting Halloween items out across the states before we start though. I know for us around here in Arizona there wasn't much out in July....so just food for thought when picking the start date.
> 
> Can't wait!!


Yard Sales are packed with it and you can start now  I get alot of new amazing Hween decor and vintage stuff all from yard sales at a fraction of the cost. Just food for thought as Reaper approaches.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

The Halloween items are slim picking at yard sales around here this summer.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Yard Sales are packed with it and you can start now  I get alot of new amazing Hween decor and vintage stuff all from yard sales at a fraction of the cost. Just food for thought as Reaper approaches.


Yeh!!!! Mr. Giris is in with his yard sale finds. He was my reaper last year and did an AWESOME job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

This will be new for me. Sounds like fun. Count me in!

Rich


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*BETHENE, BETHENE,* you know I do not start any trouble. I am a good ghoul. I do not know what Spooki gets this crap from. I swear on all things awful and terrible!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

biggie, i love your comment, and spooki does indead have the return address. lol. and her flying monkeys can drop a load of glitter dust, probably pink. does that really sound so scarey? mama, you better come up with some different tactic. that one has us shaking in our pink boas.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> biggie, i love your comment, and spooki does indead have the return address. lol. and her flying monkeys can drop a load of glitter dust, probably pink. does that really sound so scarey? mama, you better come up with some different tactic. that one has us shaking in our pink boas.


 
HINT HINT ITS PURPLe!! remember? Spooki drops purple glitter! Dont let her read this she might yell at you!!


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

Yay!! I've never participated in Secret Reaper... how exciting!! I'm deffinatly IN. I did the card exchange last year... what a blast! I've been in a funk lately with all this warm weather. A good dose of the forum is just what I needed!! So glad to have yuns around!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> *BETHENE, BETHENE,* you know I do not start any trouble. I am a good ghoul. I do not know what Spooki gets this crap from. I swear on all things awful and terrible!


*Seriously...........?*


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

The vibe on this thread is getting kinda ugly. Maybe I shouldn't do this Secret Reaper thing...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

ajbanz said:


> Yeh!!!! Mr. Giris is in with his yard sale finds. He was my reaper last year and did an AWESOME job!!!!!!!!!


Hey I am glad you still remembered it was me and still like the gifts  I love Reaper and cant wait!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Seriously...........?*


HEY!! IF YOU KIDS DONT PLAY NICE I SWEAR I WILL TURN THIS HEARSE AROUND!!!!

Now look what you did you made me use all CAPS against my will......


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

BadTableManor said:


> The vibe on this thread is getting kinda ugly. Maybe I shouldn't do this Secret Reaper thing...


*NOOOOOOOOOOO dont go Badtablemanner!!! you were my very first reap remember??? Dont go well be good.

DANG IT NOWHINING!! Now Look what you did!!!! You are scaring away potential victims and reapers!!! Geeze Louis why the heck cant you just behave for ONCE! 

Bethene you need to step in here and talk to Nowhining cause she is like causing all sorts of trouble.....unlike me who has been good like all year and definately been behaving since the beginning of this thread. Love you Bethene *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

guys, it's all good. we love spooki mama dearly. we're just playing with her and she's just playing back. okay guys, some are taking us seriously, and we don't want any sad faces. let's play so no more sad faces. 

this is really a fun gift exchange. and bethene is awesome for doing it. everyone, stick around


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

For those of you new to the Secret Reaper I want you to know we all love each other and have a blast! The best is really when Spooki gets her Boa in a bunch  and her and Nowhining start to goofing like two siblings in a backseat.

In all honesty its amazing and a blast here is what you can get from your Reaper!! This is the show off thread from last year...I dont know if someone already posted it:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/96082-post-your-secret-reaper-pics-here.html


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm soooooo IN!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

So here I am from last year, just lovin' my life!!!!! And lovin' my wonderful secret reaper!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...our-secret-reaper-pics-here-9.html#post939512


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in this year! I finally feel comfortable enough to actively participate in these things. *And no amount of feathers or purple glitter will scare me away!* 

Ophelia


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ophelia said:


> I'm in this year! I finally feel comfortable enough to actively participate in these things. *And no amount of feathers or purple glitter will scare me away!*
> 
> Ophelia


Atta girl!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Bethenne... I LOVE YOU!!!!! YOu know me right? ME NO TROUBLE MAKER! ME GOOD GHOUL! (and do not listen to Spookyone and Spookiliois Mama!)
I like picking on her. She so funny and really do get her boa in a bunch. LOVE YOU SPOOKI!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Seriously...........?*


what?????


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Bethenne... I LOVE YOU!!!!! YOu know me right? ME NO TROUBLE MAKER! ME GOOD GHOUL!
> 
> *BLECH! I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.
> 
> Believe nothing Bethene cause the minute you turn back around to drive this bus Nowhining is back to her old tricks. Sometimes she pinches me when you're not looking....Did you know that?? Well she does!*


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

I knew it Mama...heres a shot of snake-bite to get that puke outta your mouth...sign me UP Bethene! I'm in too!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Ohhhh, OK, got it. Sibling rivalry kind of stuff. 
It's all good, then.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like a blast! I'm SOOOO IN!!! Going to go home and start thinking about I should send to my victim!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> *BETHENE, BETHENE,* you know I do not start any trouble. I am a good ghoul. I do not know what Spooki gets this crap from. I swear on all things awful and terrible!


*Hallow and Oh OH OH!!! Aren't we ALL still trying to pick purple glitter out of our brains from last year? And then there is all that WHINING to put up with!! Don't make me have to stop this broomstick! 

There is only one way to cope with those two - make sure you wait until the absolute LAST minute to send out their Secret Reaper packages!! 

Oh - and BTW - I'm IN too!! Plus - I'm a Rescue Reaper standing by! BOO!*


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

After watching all of the excitement last year, I think I will definitely have to participate this time.

So excited!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

BadTableManor said:


> Ohhhh, OK, got it. Sibling rivalry kind of stuff.
> It's all good, then.


Oh, honey, you ain't seen nuttin' yet....


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Perfect timing! I've been MIA lately....well, some lurking....and am starting to get into the Halloween mood! It's been soooo freaking hot, but the past three days have felt like October! Heat returns tomorrow, though  but the Halloween bug has already taken it's bite! 

I love the Secret Reaper and can't wait to participate again this year!!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Bethene,
If you need any help let me know. You put in ALOT of time to make everyone happy and you do such a wonderfull job so thank you.


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

looking back into last years secret reaper pictures...I'm excited! When is the start date...when do we get our reapees....=)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> NOWHINING said:
> 
> 
> > Bethenne... I LOVE YOU!!!!! YOu know me right? ME NO TROUBLE MAKER! ME GOOD GHOUL!
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

BadTableManor said:


> Ohhhh, OK, got it. Sibling rivalry kind of stuff.
> It's all good, then.


 
I am sorry if I almost scared you away... 

Now Look what you almost made me do Spooki!!! I am telling!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Hallow and Oh OH OH!!! Aren't we ALL still trying to pick purple glitter out of our brains from last year? And then there is all that WHINING to put up with!! Don't make me have to stop this broomstick! *
> 
> *There is only one way to cope with those two - make sure you wait until the absolute LAST minute to send out their Secret Reaper packages!! *
> 
> *Oh - and BTW - I'm IN too!! Plus - I'm a Rescue Reaper standing by! BOO!*


 
AWWWW you may of not been my Secret Reaper last year, but wasnt I good to you? awww man!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

MHooch said:


> Oh, honey, you ain't seen nuttin' yet....


 
you got that right! heheheheee


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> AWWWW you may of not been my Secret Reaper last year, but wasnt I good to you? awww man!


*Yes indeedy - you were scary scary good to me!! *


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If we're assigned our reapees in July and then start sending in August, should we start the like and dislike thread now?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*I sure hope no one takes all our good-hearted picking on each other seriously. This won't be nearly as much fun without it. Most of us have been friends on here and several other forums, plus FaceBook, for a long time and we love to pick on each other. But we love each other and almost never mean what we say. LOL.

BTW, I am sooooo in and can't wait. I love the Secret Reaper Event.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Spookilicious mama said:
> 
> 
> > and SHE LICKS THE WINDOW and and and she pinches me too! and! and and! well now... i am brain dead because I cannot come with a comeback. hahahahahah
> ...


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG!! Send the freakin Monkeys out already!!!!! lol


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Eager....*



MissMandy said:


> If we're assigned our reapees in July and then start sending in August, should we start the like and dislike thread now?


*LOL - Looks like we have an eeeeeGrrr victim just begging to be Reaped! Gee - I wont able able to post any likes and dislikes until I can get at the orange bins in my basement and see what goodies I already squirreled away from last year!! EEEEEK!  Of course - one can never have too much Vampire Wine! 
MissMandy - whatever shall we do with you!?! LOL LOL 

PS - I take size Medium in the Halloween Forum T-shirts. Hint Hint 
*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *LOL - Looks like we have an eeeeeGrrr victim just begging to be Reaped! Gee - I wont able able to post any likes and dislikes until I can get at the orange bins in my basement and see what goodies I already squirreled away from last year!! EEEEEK!  Of course - one can never have too much Vampire Wine!
> MissMandy - whatever shall we do with you!?! LOL LOL
> 
> PS - I take size Medium in the Halloween Forum T-shirts. Hint Hint
> *


Haha I just figured getting starting on the like & dislike list will give us something to do for now lol. But yeah, this is exciting  I'm more looking forward to reaping than getting reaped!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

me too! Isn't it so funny picking things out for someone rather that receiving something?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

It is! I love making care packages for people! It's so fun


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

i meant fun.lol. sorry.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Well, this will be easy for those of us who are in the Pay It Forward Group. We can just copy and paste from our Likes and Dislikes page. LOL. Miss Mandy (and jack), you are indeed correct...Making a package for someone else is the best part of Secret Reaper. That, and all the fun bickering and the anticipation of getting a surprise and waiting for someone to get what you sent.

I forget who asked about availability of Halloween stuff in July and Aug, but don't forget that you can make stuff too. Like from papier mache, or old stuff you have lying around, or you can recycle old Halloween props or items that could be made into a new Halloween item. Or you can go to thrift stores, or just pass on something you already have.*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG, guys!!!!!! just came back from a 12 day camping trip, and read all the threads, you had me cracking up!! 
Now kids, do I need to separate you, or will you behave  (you know who you are )
I do so love that we already having fun with this!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh do prepare the flying monkeys bethie. it sounds like they are needed almost now. lol. i'm glad i'm one of the good ghouls


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> NOWHINING said:
> 
> 
> > *This is so sad. LOL so very very sad, like pitiful sad. LMAO *
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> oh do prepare the flying monkeys bethie. it sounds like they are needed almost now. lol. i'm glad i'm one of the good ghouls


You're a good Ghoul? (snickering) suuuuurreeee.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ask spooky mama, bethie, or anyone, i'm a sweetie. all good ghouls will answer


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, you are all good ghouls in my book! LOL!! ( I am going to be diplomatic here! )


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm in! This is always fun!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> oh do prepare the flying monkeys bethie. it sounds like they are needed almost now. lol. i'm glad i'm one of the good ghouls


*Those would be MY flying monkeys and I can not send them out just yet since they are being fitted for new purple boas. This time the boas will be purple with lime green tips I think they will look quite nice in them.

As for being a good ghoul............ok fine Im a bad ghoul a very very bad ghoul and I own it 

THat said Im a pretty decent Secret Reaper*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *THat said Im a pretty decent Secret Reaper*


I concur!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Those would be MY flying monkeys and I can not send them out just yet since they are being fitted for new purple boas. This time the boas will be purple with lime green tips I think they will look quite nice in them.
> 
> As for being a good ghoul............ok fine Im a bad ghoul a very very bad ghoul and I own it
> 
> THat said Im a pretty decent Secret Reaper*


spooky, good morning. cracking up laughing is a good way to start it out, you bad little ghoul you. what will the others own up to? and i no doubt you are also a great secret reaper. 
i thought the flying monkeys were bethies. hhmmmmm


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I want in!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> I concur!


*Awwwww  Hey maybe this year you'll get me  ok chances are slim but hey you never know it could happen *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, Spooki, you trying to steal my flying monkeys now?! you are a very bad ghoul!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

ummm i hope im still in ...... last i check i wuz but ummmmmmmmmmmmm i do beilve i need to crawl out of my cave hehehe


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope we get this party started because I am buying a truckload of Halloween tonight from a Haunt that is closing up  WAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> i thought the flying monkeys were bethies. hhmmmmm


That makes two of us!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ohhhh Bethene, my bestest bud... Mr. Gris wants me to be his victim.. Hook a poor ghoul up huh?? lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha Kymmm. Mr. Gris does find some pretty awesome stuff!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Awwww I thought he wanted ME to be his victim.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> yeah, Spooki, you trying to steal my flying monkeys now?! you are a very bad ghoul!!


*How quickly we forget, Ummm hello people Ive always had monkeys remember last year how many times I sent them out to try and steal everyones reaper gifts? Remember how they carry my special glitter that they spread and of course they are always wearing Boa's! Im not saying Bethene doesnt have her own but my guys have been working for me for years*


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*Not sure if I already replied to this thred, but COUNT ME IN!!! I had a great time last year! I can't wait to see who I get! I'll make sure to get them something good!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, guys, keep a eye out for the official announcement, won't be for a couple of weeks,, but will make a separate thread for it, for those who are new, am thinking around the 17th like last year, 
Spookyone, I think you are confused with payitforward surprise, cuz we haven't started the sign up, but I sure hope you do join us!!
Hey guys, "gifts " of chocolate COULD get you MrGris as your reaper !! , just saying......
(JK,)


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

killerhaunts said:


> *Not sure if I already replied to this thred, but COUNT ME IN!!! I had a great time last year! I can't wait to see who I get! [SIZE="4"[COLOR="Red"]]I'll make sure to get them something good[/SIZE]![/COLOR]*


Ohhh... Bethene... my bestest friend in the whole wide world.. Killerhaunts wants to send me something good.. Mark it in your book K??


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bethene said:


> well, guys, keep a eye out for the official announcement, won't be for a couple of weeks,, but will make a separate thread for it, for those who are new, am thinking around the 17th like last year,
> Spookyone, I think you are confused with payitforward surprise, cuz we haven't started the sign up, but I sure hope you do join us!!
> Hey guys, "gifts " of chocolate COULD get you MrGris as your reaper !! , just saying......
> (JK,)


<<Running to her chocolate stash so fast that all you see is hair pins flying!>>


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*I am sorry to announce to everyone that MrGris had to withdraw from the secret reaper. He (she?) will not be able to send ANY of you cool gifts. Please ignore the small print below this.*

Bethene, Pssst! It's me. Over Here. Listen...MrGris didn't really withdraw but don't tell anyone else. So I called the chocolate factory and had them hook you up big time. The UHaul truck should be arriving any time now to your house. I know you will do the right thing and hook me up with MRGris. Besides I know I am really your best friend and not Kymm or jack or Spookilicious or NOWHINING. Shhhhh.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> *I am sorry to announce to everyone that MrGris had to withdraw from the secret reaper. He (she?) will not be able to send ANY of you cool gifts. Please ignore the small print below this.*
> 
> Bethene, Pssst! It's me. Over Here. Listen...MrGris didn't really withdraw but don't tell anyone else. So I called the chocolate factory and had them hook you up big time. The UHaul truck should be arriving any time now to your house. I know you will do the right thing and hook me up with MRGris. Besides I know I am really your best friend and not Kymm or jack or Spookilicious or NOWHINING. Shhhhh.


Uhhh Ummmmmm??????!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Can someone pull the knives out of our backs please??? LMAO!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh man....this is even better than Spookilicious and NOWHINING!!!!



****Hooch is laughing and clapping her hands*****

Tee-hee!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a laugh before work, and a laugh after. what a perfect way to start and end a day. and excuse me all you silly people, but bethie and i are best friends for real. all the rest of you are second to none best friends. lol. i don't care who bethie sets me up with, rikki had me one year, and hallowsusieboo had me last year, and nyhaunter had me my first year, and i loved eveything i got every year. it was so fun playing this game.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> but bethie and i are best friends for real.


Oh my, thats what they all say!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow!... Lol! You guys are so mean sometimes! Lol! *


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> Ohhhh Bethene, my bestest bud... Mr. Gris wants me to be his victim.. Hook a poor ghoul up huh?? lol


HAHAHA I will definatly have my shopping done thats for sure


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> *I am sorry to announce to everyone that MrGris had to withdraw from the secret reaper. He (she?) will not be able to send ANY of you cool gifts. Please ignore the small print below this.*
> 
> Bethene, Pssst! It's me. Over Here. Listen...MrGris didn't really withdraw but don't tell anyone else. So I called the chocolate factory and had them hook you up big time. The UHaul truck should be arriving any time now to your house. I know you will do the right thing and hook me up with MRGris. Besides I know I am really your best friend and not Kymm or jack or Spookilicious or NOWHINING. Shhhhh.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Best post ever! Oh and its "He" 

Bethene knows I am a good gift giver if she recalls Secret Santa on our other site  She got hooked up by Gris once upon a time. This year I am hoping for a classic spooky/vintage fan to reap as I already have my wheels in motion.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Bethene, now you know I'm a "classic spooky/vintage fan" right??????
Just saying.............


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just whisper just lost brownie points with gris, she didn't even know gender. she probably thinks you're a little pip squeek too! hahaha! 
tumbles, see, noone else chalenged my friendship with bethie, it's true.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, y'all are outta control! lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I LOVE coming to this thread, ya'all crack me up!
(still waiting on the uhaul, JW)
yup, I had gris as my secret santa and he gives WONDERFUL gifts, so , seeing as the uhaul hasn't arrived yet...............................................................................


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

MrGris was my reaper last year. I'm pretty sure I read in the rules that we get to keep the same one!!!! Sorry everyone!!! LOL


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Best post ever! Oh and its "He"
> 
> Bethene knows I am a good gift giver if she recalls Secret Santa on our other site  She got hooked up by Gris once upon a time. This year I am hoping for a classic spooky/vintage fan to reap as I already have my wheels in motion.


*Spooki swoops in on her broom flanked by her two best monkey's! SWOOOOOOOOOSH!*
*THATS ME!!! THAT WOULD BE ME!!!! Bethene look hes practically begging you to give me to him as his victim!!!  I mean COME ON!! IVE BEEN LIKE SUPER GOOD ALL YEAR!!! I havent let the monkeys out to steal any props from any of the forum members, note i said forum MEMBERs, cant promise they werent out picking up a few things from other people

SO thats it then looks like Mr. Gris has made up his mind who he wants and its obvious that its ME*


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh now cmon I am starting to blush over here. Nobody really wants to be my victim all I have is these old Beistles, Blow Molds and Ben Cooper items gathering dust. Other than that I just have evil rats, bats and cats that need homes not to mention the box of unwanted glitter sparkle skulls and rodents...I probably should just go toss all this stuff in the trash nobody will want it......HAHAHA

You all crack me up so much!! Bethene can I just be reaped by everyone myself? LETS GET THIS GAME GOING!!!!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'M IN! I missed it last year. It was already done. I was new last year. Had TONS of fun doing the Halloween Card Exchange! I already have stuff to make Halloween Cards for this year! I'm leaving for Disney World in 10 days and will be there a week. I wanna make I get in on this so if you need my info now please let me know!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gris had me thinking the victum he wanted to reap was me with all he was mentioning, till he got to glitter. now i think it's spooki mama. gris, ares ya afraid of a few flying monkees? any critters that wear purple boas have got to be pansy pants. lol.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> any critters that wear purple boas have got to be pansy pants. lol.


That's what I was thinking!!! They probably wear tutu's on their off time! hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Kymmm said:


> That's what I was thinking!!! They probably wear tutu's on their off time! hahahahahaha!!!!!


too funny, and what color would their tutu's be? wait a minute, do i hear someone sizzling in the background. lol

we love you really spooky mama.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> too funny, and what color would their tutu's be? wait a minute, do i hear someone sizzling in the background. lol
> 
> we love you really spooky mama.


I'm thinking sissy pink... lmao!! NOT THAT THERE'S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT!!! lol


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow! You guys are to funny!  





*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ter ran, i don't know where you found that video, but it's to funny. 

hey guys, i just came from gris's profile, and i found this...


quote from spooky mama...[I am now challenging everyone on the secret reaper group to be your victim. I posted something Im sure they will chime in soon].

so she is sucker punching us.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

HAHAHA I may have added the glitter part in there just for one of my favorite ghouls  I really am super excited for all the bribes..Oh I mean all the fuuuuun to start WAHAHAHA


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> ter ran, i don't know where you found that video, but it's to funny.
> 
> hey guys, i just came from gris's profile, and i found this...
> 
> ...



*Alright, alright! so the jig is up ! What of it! Thats right! I said it and I meant it ! So there. This is all fair game and its every ghoul for themeselves when it comes to acquiring all of Gris's goods. A ghouls got to do what a ghouls got to do  I suggest you all do the same and let the gifts of the secret reaper fall where they may  *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Mr. Gris said:


> HAHAHA I may have added the glitter part in there just for one of my favorite ghouls  I really am super excited for all the bribes..Oh I mean all the fuuuuun to start WAHAHAHA


bethene, you sure your truck with goodies wasn't hyjacked and sent a different direction? you got a tracking number.

hearts, i did the halloween card exchange too! so very fun. i got so many wonderful cards.

here's for all you ghouls

match maker, match maker, make me a match. find me a ghoul, that will give me a batch. 

spooki mama is making me laugh like that guy in ter ran's video.


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh I so want in on this!!! sounds like so much fun..
Paulaween


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG, Ter ran, that is so funny, makes you want to laugh right along with him!!! 
nope, no u haul from JW yet, so no chocolate yet!!!


----------



## XeniaHaunter (Nov 3, 2009)

Count me in. It sounds like fun. I still need to figure out what I need to post to and how I am going to get stuff during summertime.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

XeniaHaunter, welcome to the forum, first off!! second, we won't be having the official sign up til the 17th, of July, keep a eye out for the official sign up thread which will have the info on how to sign up, and the rules, then you will pm me with your addy, likes and dislikes, theme, etc, the rules will be pretty simple to follow. so just hang around, have fun on the forum in the mean time, lots of things to learn and maybe help with,


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm sooooooooo in loved it last year lots of fun


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahaaa. You guys cracked me up! BUTTTTTTTT I can see no ones wants to be my secret reaper..... awwwwwwwwwwwwwww... Ya'll too busy trying to get Mr. Gris's attention like hes up for grab!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no whining, you may not want me for a secret reaper, but i'll offer.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't believe no one wants TD!


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

I missed the first round last year but had lots of fun with the second.

YEP I want in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds like we might top out 109 (I think?) from last year, lots of new folks, unless some drop out from last year, sounds like we may have another record group


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm in too. 



UnOrthodOx said:


> I'll offer my normal service of being a rescue reaper for up to 3 unfortunate souls.


Really great of you, again. As someone who wasn't reaped a few years back I really appreciate it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

td, we want you. you'll be easy to zombie reap. or hard as you have so much zombie stuff. don't want to get you repeats.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> I can't believe no one wants TD!



*Ill take TD! Ill take anyone actually, you know I just have to cause a little trouble here and there whenever the opportunity arrises  *


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

I want to be reaped by TD and Nowhining they always have awesome stuff in their possesion!!!!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I am soooooo in on this again this year! Lots of fun!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I already have a little stash of stuff started... I'm just sayin....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ill take TD! Ill take anyone actually, you know I just have to cause a little trouble here and there whenever the opportunity arrises  *


yeah, we know, you're not a truly bad ghoul, just a good ghoul in disguise. i've known you a long time spookie mama, and you're one of my faves. you rock, and you're name is very fitting. you are a wonderful person and an absolute wonderful mother.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here, here Hallo, I second that!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm, I'm already being pulled in 42 different directions...eh, what's one more? I'm in!

umm, Bethene...feel free to go ahead and give Terra my address again...you know, if it would somehow make your life easier....(and chocolate can be arranged...chocolate covered flying monkeys, even...)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Mr Gris....I figured you were a HE based on your name, but I learned a long time ago on these forums not to assume a person was a certain gender just because their forum name was a specific gender. Right, obsessed jack? LOL. So I don't want to lose any brownie points, because I even went to your profile and tried to figure it out. But you have no hints pointing to your gender. I really tried. Really. I promise. 

And I decided that I don't care who my Reaper is, because everyone on here always gives super great surprises. Bethene, I just got a message from the director at U-Haul. He said he is sorry to inform me that the truck was hijacked by a group of middle-aged women wearing thongs and carrying guns and bottles of prozac. He had to give them the chocolate. 

Kymmm, NOWHINING, spookilicious, etc... I am so sorry I back-stabbed you. I was lying. I was just jealous because I don't have any purple glitter or flying monkeys. All I have is cat fur all over my floor and some flying.....ummmm...well.....flies. You know that is not very scary or glamorous. I am going to go stand in the corner now and try to be good. At least till tomorrow. *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> *Mr Gris....I figured you were a HE based on your name, but I learned a long time ago on these forums not to assume a person was a certain gender just because their forum name was a specific gender. Right, obsessed jack? LOL. So I don't want to lose any brownie points, because I even went to your profile and tried to figure it out. But you have no hints pointing to your gender. I really tried. Really. I promise.
> 
> And I decided that I don't care who my Reaper is, because everyone on here always gives super great surprises. Bethene, I just got a message from the director at U-Haul. He said he is sorry to inform me that the truck was hijacked by a group of middle-aged women wearing thongs and carrying guns and bottles of prozac. He had to give them the chocolate.
> 
> Kymmm, NOWHINING, spookilicious, etc... I am so sorry I back-stabbed you. I was lying. I was just jealous because I don't have any purple glitter or flying monkeys. All I have is cat fur all over my floor and some flying.....ummmm...well.....flies. You know that is not very scary or glamorous. I am going to go stand in the corner now and try to be good. At least till tomorrow. *


*You backed stabbed me??? Must have missed that LOL We're all good this is all in fun So back to the business at hand....Bethene when do we get our assigned victims?*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

JW.. I would except your apology but I'm eating chocolate and saying goodbye to all my friends.. then I have to get this damn thong off..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I have not even started the sign up yet, won't until July like last year, in fact am thinking of starting the 17th, which is the same date as last year, and then will keep it open for 4 weeks, so it will be a LONG time til you all get your victim! sorry all, but on the one thread where I asked for opinions every one said to keep it the same as last year, so am listening ,and am keeping it the same, but it does seem like a long ways away!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

dang, jw, I was looking forward to the uhaul, - I am thinking we need to check out Kymmm, she is having thong issues (well if she ate my whole u haul full of chocolate, not wonder she can't get it off, lol!! )


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bethene said:


> dang, jw, I was looking forward to the uhaul, - I am thinking we need to check out Kymmm, she is having thong issues (well if she ate my whole u haul full of chocolate, not wonder she can't get it off, lol!! )


LMAO! I'll just take a Prozac and call it a night!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> LMAO!



That should help get the thong off.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> That should help get the thong off.



Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ill take TD!  *


Smart woman!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LMAO you guys crack me up. Hmm....maybe I shouldn't have said crack with thongs being thrown around?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*OMG I am laughing so hard I think I peed myself. Kymmmm, that was great.

Spookilicious, not really. It was a joke. You missed nothing. 

I hope after eating all that chocolate Kymmm does not throw her thong. Now THAT would be spooky. LOL*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

After eating all that chocolate, I cut the thong off and put on my granny panties.. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

you all are a riot, just checked into this thread again, have you all thought about starting a stand up comic show...........you could call yourselves................. Choc full of thongs...,....keep the comedy going gals, I am loving it......


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OK seriously chocolate and thongs.....this thread has taken an ugly turn LOL. Ok so mid July it is when we get our victims............. I CANT WAIT to see who i get. Im very excited and to let you all know I take this very seriously and do aim to please. oooooooh I have all sorts of ideas from some already  Im not saying they are all nice ideas just ideas Mwuahahahahahahahah 

*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> I want to be reaped by TD and Nowhining they always have awesome stuff in their possesion!!!!


 
awwwwwwwwww why thank you!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> *Mr Gris....I figured you were a HE based on your name, but I learned a long time ago on these forums not to assume a person was a certain gender just because their forum name was a specific gender. Right, obsessed jack? LOL. So I don't want to lose any brownie points, because I even went to your profile and tried to figure it out. But you have no hints pointing to your gender. I really tried. Really. I promise. *
> 
> *And I decided that I don't care who my Reaper is, because everyone on here always gives super great surprises. Bethene, I just got a message from the director at U-Haul. He said he is sorry to inform me that the truck was hijacked by a group of middle-aged women wearing thongs and carrying guns and bottles of prozac. He had to give them the chocolate. *
> 
> *Kymmm, NOWHINING, spookilicious, etc... I am so sorry I back-stabbed you. I was lying. I was just jealous because I don't have any purple glitter or flying monkeys. All I have is cat fur all over my floor and some flying.....ummmm...well.....flies. You know that is not very scary or glamorous. I am going to go stand in the corner now and try to be good. At least till tomorrow. *




its okay.... I forgive you.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will pass on the thong but where is my chocolate!? thats what i want to know! 

Well. I need to sign up my mom. She wants to join in the secret reaper.... So I need to think her Halloween Forum name..... mmmm i wonder if she would like Silver Woman on the accoint of her silver hair........(thinking)


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I will pass on the thong but where is my chocolate!? thats what i want to know!
> 
> Well. I need to sign up my mom. She wants to join in the secret reaper.... So I need to think her Halloween Forum name..... mmmm i wonder if she would like Silver Woman on the accoint of her silver hair........(thinking)


Hmmmm.... NW who said it was your chocolate? I seem to see a post where Mr Gris wants to be reaped by TD and TD wants to be reaped by Gris.... so back off girls! 

Bawhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Spooki, no you miss understood, you won't get your victim until mid august, the sign up doesn't start until mid july, I was asked about if we were doing it again so started this thread, maybe too early, but the anticipation will just be that much more! thanks!!
Boy, now the guys are getting into the act,
(still waiting for chocolate, tapping foot impatiently)


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

bethene said:


> Spooki, no you miss understood, you won't get your victim until mid august, the sign up doesn't start until mid july, I was asked about if we were doing it again so started this thread, maybe too early, but the anticipation will just be that much more! thanks!!
> Boy, now the guys are getting into the act,
> (still waiting for chocolate, tapping foot impatiently)


So, wait, the sign up starts in July, but we don't know who our victim is until August??


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Yep thats right Kalllie! This is just going to make the anticipation that much more exciting  Still ...............I CANT WAIT*!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't wait either! I've already purchased a couple of things for me reapee


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Yep thats right Kalllie! This is just going to make the anticipation that much more exciting  Still ...............I CANT WAIT*!


Yeah, I'm way too excited! Damn it! I wanna know, I wanna know!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Yep thats right Kalllie! This is just going to make the anticipation that much more exciting  Still ...............I CANT WAIT*!


Where oh where have I heard that before?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Yep thats right Kalllie! This is just going to make the anticipation that much more exciting  Still ...............I CANT WAIT*!


 
If I can wait.... SO CAN YOU!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am glad every one is excited, but don't get too ahead with the buying, cuz you don't know who you will have, and peoples likes and dislikes are very different! some traditional things are ok to get ahead, but if it is , just say, a indoor kinda thing, and you get a guy who love things the bloodier the better!! so I;m just saying, as hard as it is , slow down!
Kallie, yeah, we need time for every one to sign up, most likely about 4 weeks worth or so,and even then people miss it! ah well,


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm making my gift, and if i get someone who won't like possibly what i make, i will gladly keep it and make something else. like if it's td, and then i will change directions. i know he won't care for what i am making.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> i'm making my gift, and if i get someone who won't like possibly what i make, i will gladly keep it and make something else. like if it's td, and then i will change directions. i know he won't care for what i am making.


I love homemade gifts


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i kallie, nice to see you again. and you are one who i think would love what i am making. thanks


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> i kallie, nice to see you again. and you are one who i think would love what i am making. thanks


Yeah, it's been awhile, but I'm back!! Nice to see all of y'all too! There are so many newbies. I'm gonna have to go through and learn about everyone


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I only purchased a couple of small things. If I get a person who isn't into what I got, then I'll just just keep it lol.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I love homemade, too! ajbanz did some AWESOME funkins for me last year! I think I forgot to post the pics, though, so I'll have to do that!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

She was my rescue reaper last year. She made me some awesome funkins for me too.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's a cpl pics of them.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Note to self} just be patient, just be patient, just be patient, just be patient......OHHHHH who am I kidding....I CAN'T WAIT EITHER. HURRY UP AUGUST.*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*oooooh I would love some funkins carved. Actually someone on here got some funkins carved like frankenstein and the Bride of Frankenstein...Now THAT would be an awesome gift...you know should my name go to someone who is proficient at carving funkins *


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *oooooh I would love some funkins carved. Actually someone on here got some funkins carved like frankenstein and the Bride of Frankenstein...Now THAT would be an awesome gift...you know should my name go to someone who is proficient at carving funkins *


Ditto!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those funkins are sweet


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *oooooh I would love some funkins carved. Actually someone on here got some funkins carved like frankenstein and the Bride of Frankenstein...Now THAT would be an awesome gift...you know should my name go to someone who is proficient at carving funkins *


Hmmmmm....I have an artist friend in town this weekend who can draw any monster perfectly free hand and I have a couple unused funkins....Things may get spooky around here.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Hmmmmm....I have an artist friend in town this weekend who can draw any monster perfectly free hand and I have a couple unused funkins....Things may get spooky around here.


Mr Gris!!!!! Stop teasing us!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> *Note to self} just be patient, just be patient, just be patient, just be patient......OHHHHH who am I kidding....I CAN'T WAIT EITHER. HURRY UP AUGUST.*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao TD! Too funny


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Mr Gris!!!!! Stop teasing us!!!!!!!!!!!


*Tease away Mr. Gris and while you're at it is there anyway I can bribe ....um I mean....... maybe send you some home made cookies or I dont know anything else that might tickle your fancy?? You know just for the sake of doing a good deed. Thats it just looking to do a good deed with no underlying meaning at all I swear *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shame on you bad ghouls, while someone was out looking for their flying monkeys, they flew into a pole. no more borrowing flying monkeys. now don't you ghouls feel just awful?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Tease away Mr. Gris and while you're at it is there anyway I can bribe ....um I mean....... maybe send you some home made cookies or I dont know anything else that might tickle your fancy?? You know just for the sake of doing a good deed. Thats it just looking to do a good deed with no underlying meaning at all I swear *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

whats with the bribing here???


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Tease away Mr. Gris and while you're at it is there anyway I can bribe ....um I mean....... maybe send you some home made cookies or I dont know anything else that might tickle your fancy?? You know just for the sake of doing a good deed. Thats it just looking to do a good deed with no underlying meaning at all I swear *


I'm thinking that Spooki is lucky she does not suffer from Pinocchio syndrome. Just sayin... lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

snickering....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

snickering too


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Tumblin Dice...I think you just posted that picture because you knew I felt bad about not having any flying monkeys of my own, and now you are just rubbing it in. Hmph! Patience my butt!!! I am going to cast a magic spell and make August come a month early. It will still be called July and you may not notice the difference, but it WILL be August. And I will know. (JW sticks her nost into the air, rolls her eyes, and walks off cackling loudly).*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but has anyone ever noticed how much that witch from OZ resembles Bill Bixby?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

justwhisper said:


> sorry for the double post, but has anyone ever noticed how much that witch from oz resembles bill bixby?


*lmao!!!!!! *


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

No more arguing or bribing!!
As a neutral / non-confortational type person - I will be Mr. Gris and / or TD's reapee !!!

Problem solved.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hey guys I"M the one you should be bribing!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow all you eager little reapies you... I'm juzz sitting in my little cottage waiting...**waiting WAITING!

TD - You are EXPERT at finding JUST the right image to help us all have/be "patients" this summer... and yes , I do mean the ones in the hospital beds sick with Reaper Fever! *


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

All I gots to say is.....don't under estimate the newbie  LOL


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Heh heh - Look at all the SR "Wanna - Gets " on the Forum right now!! LOL LOL 
Are we eager or what?! Shouldn't we all be out getting our grills and potato salad ready? BOO!*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Not I. Doing a clam boil on Monday so there's really nothing to prep


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Not I. Doing a clam boil on Monday so there's really nothing to prep


*I think we should ALL show up for her Clam Boil! *


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL sounds good to me. Folks in my neighborhood are already going nuts with fireworks.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay, okay - I just found this thread. At the risk of being bombarded with rotten tomatoes, I only read the first couple of pages and opted out of the other 27 pages of posts, but I'm going to ask anyway. What's the latest on the reaping? I wanna reap! Am I too late?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I think we should make GiggleFairy dredge through all 15 pages of us laughing, bickering, snickering, and picking on each other so she can have as much fun as we did. 

Or I guess I could do something different and totally not like me at all and be nice. You are not too late. You are early. Sign up some time in July...to be announced, reapers names go out in Aug. Now join in the fun and help us stay occupied while we wait, and wait, and wait. BTW, glad to see you made it Giggle.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Tease away Mr. Gris and while you're at it is there anyway I can bribe ....um I mean....... maybe send you some home made cookies or I dont know anything else that might tickle your fancy?? You know just for the sake of doing a good deed. Thats it just looking to do a good deed with no underlying meaning at all I swear *





Kymmm said:


> I'm thinking that Spooki is lucky she does not suffer from Pinocchio syndrome. Just sayin... lol


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I was just coming on here to say "Thanks" to JustWisper and my mind goes straight in the gutter! Thanks Tumblin! Haven't seen my other half in months since he's been working out of state.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't feel bad, Giggle......I had the same thought  LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

giggleFairy, nope not to late at all, in fact won't even start the official sign up until the 17th, the date I have set in my head, so keep a eye out for the official thread, it will be coming soon!! then I will keep it open for about 4 weeks to give every one a shot at it, but I must admit, I am getting anxious also to get going on this, but I do hope every one will be patient with receiving their victim because it takes along time to match every one, plus there are catagories to put together(shipping to Canada only, USA only, anywhere etc) and with the 110 that we had last year, even though I started a bit early, it will take a while to do it !!!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW bethene! That's alot of people! PF and I do Girl Scout swaps, so I'm aware of the process (albeit a little different), but I can't say we've done a swap with 110 people. Not personally anyway; I took on smaller swaps.

I kept wondering how I missed this, but when I looked at the original post it all made sense. It was posted when I was in the hospital then got a little buried. Thank goodness I came across it! I sure would have hated to miss out this year. Now I know to keep an eye out for the official thread. 

Thanks so much for hosting the reaping! You have more courage than I. 



MissMandy, glad to know there's someone else of like mind out there. *snicker*


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Tick tock...tick tock...tick tock...goes the reapers clock


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I am in..whenever the official thread starts..


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

wish i could join in this year it was fun the last two years, but I cant afford it this time...boohoohoo


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

si co tic, is it the shipping you can't afford? because you can always make a gift.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Whoa, darn my twisted mind, that nose looks just like a.......um yeah I'm not gonna go there


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Unbelievable the amount of dirty minds on this forum!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> I was just coming on here to say "Thanks" to JustWisper and my mind goes straight in the gutter! Thanks Tumblin! Haven't seen my other half in months since he's been working out of state.





MissMandy said:


> Don't feel bad, Giggle......I had the same thought  LOL





Biggie said:


> Whoa, darn my twisted mind, that nose looks just like a.......um yeah I'm not gonna go there


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

ahahaha lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

OMG -I leave town for a week and everything around here seems to _*erupt*_!   Ooops... Freudian slip.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*SERIOUSLY! What the heck is going on here. First of all that very skinny purple thing doesnt remind me of anything other than a skinny purple nose  I dont know what you people are referring to I mean that thing has no girth how can it remind any of you about.......ooops sorry this is a family forum so lets get back to what this thread is about.

I WANT MY VICTIM! *


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *SERIOUSLY! What the heck is going on here. First of all that very skinny purple thing doesnt remind me of anything other than a skinny purple nose  I dont know what you people are referring to I mean that thing has no girth how can it remind any of you about.......ooops sorry this is a family forum so lets get back to what this thread is about.
> 
> I WANT MY VICTIM! *


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> OMG -I leave town for a week and everything around here seems to _*erupts*_!   Ooops... Freudian slip.


Bawhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


>


*LOL! Well im afraid Bethene is in control of all of the victim matching  Though Im sure shed be up for any bribes you'd want to send her way *


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a stash of candy corn stock piled, I believe that is an acceptable currency for bribes around here?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Biggie said:


> I have a stash of candy corn stock piled, I believe that is an acceptable currency for bribes around here?


You betcha!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sure, candy corn works!! love candy corn!! LOL!!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah! Yeah! Candy Corn oooooh yeahhhhhhh

Something about seeing bags of candy corn in the stores in October...what a thrill that is...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

guys, do you really know where candy corn comes from?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> guys, do you really know where candy corn comes from?


Awww Hallo, thats just yukkie!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh my god, oh my god!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, where did my picture go? did a moderator or larry find it inappropriate and delete it? it was like a family circus type cartoon that was in the newspaper one year, and i thought it was hilarious. sorry if anyone is offended by it. td, sorry to you.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> hey, where did my picture go? did a moderator or larry find it inappropriate and delete it? it was like a family circus type cartoon that was in the newspaper one year, and i thought it was hilarious. sorry if anyone is offended by it. td, sorry to you.


Which picture? The candy corn joke is still there, I thought it was a riot!  I didn't see anything else? 


Edit: Now it is gone, the issue appears to be a photobucket one not a forum one. Looks like if you were linking to the picture, the owner deleted it or moved it breaking your link.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We did not delete anything. You posted a photobucket post where the pic is not visible, that is a photobucket issue that has nothing to do with the forum.


hallorenescene said:


> hey, where did my picture go? did a moderator or larry find it inappropriate and delete it? it was like a family circus type cartoon that was in the newspaper one year, and i thought it was hilarious. sorry if anyone is offended by it. td, sorry to you.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, maybe it was a copy right issue. to bad, it was yuckie funny. glad you liked it td. it was in a newspaper years ago. i had to google the right words to find it. so bethie, you still want candy corn? lol? oh, i just looked at the small print on the picture, and it says i need permission to reprint it. so i guess that is that.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Now its back, and omg its awesome


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, it is back. how about that! well, mine is back td. sorry about yours not posting again. i guess that's what you get for copying me. lol! hey, that was nice of them to let it post. Thanks. hope everyone gets a kick out of this!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hallo, I have seen that before, and yuck! maybe I don't want candy corn, but could be bribed with chocolate!!!! (now, no one say any thing bad about chocolate!! )


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Biggie said:


> Now its back, and omg its awesome


Awesomely ruining candy corn for me!

Hah hah.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

EvilMel said:


> Awesomely ruining candy corn for me!
> 
> Hah hah.


well, there's always chocolate. yummy


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*If you don't like Candy Corns - maybe you will like " Onion Bunions" instead?

Hallo - you are toooo funny!! *


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> well, there's always chocolate. yummy


Yes, I'll always have that! Hah hah.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey when or where are we posting our wish list for our Secret Reaper? I KNOW WHAT I WANT! I KNOW WHAT I NEED!!!!!! *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, when I post the official sign up I will post a thread for the likes and dislikes at that time. then you can sign up with that, no use doing it until the time!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> well, there's always chocolate. yummy



Since hallorenescene posted where Candy Corn comes from, do y'all want me to post where chocolate really comes from???


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

is it time yet? is it time yet? Is it? well is it?!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> Since hallorenescene posted where Candy Corn comes from, do y'all want me to post where chocolate really comes from???


Please do!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

no!!! Do not ruin my chocolate!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Since it is our sister forum just thought I'd let everyone know that ChristmasFanClub is starting our Secret Santa exchange. For any of you that can afford to do two exchanges and are members over there. Bethene, if you think this is inappropriate on this thread feel free to remove it without hurting my feelings. I just know we have a lot of CF members over here who might like to do both.

Wow, I know I will never eat candy corn again. I didn't like them a lot to begin with. They taste good but give me terrible tummy aches. Now they seem even worse. LOL. Is it August yet?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Is Christmas still a holiday?? lol J/K


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Tumblindice said:


> Please do!


i'm gain too.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> i'm gain too.


I know that I'll probably be sorry, but OK... let erhhh rip!   

BTW - I still like candy corn(s)!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

The Halloween Lady said:


> I know that I'll probably be sorry, but OK... let erhhh rip!
> 
> BTW - I still like candy corn(s)!


i still like candy corn too. last year i got some candy corn that was pink, and some that was purple. somehow it just wasn't good like the orange, white and yellow corn


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> Since it is our sister forum just thought I'd let everyone know that ChristmasFanClub is starting our Secret Santa exchange.


I'm so there, too!!!

I don't care where candy corn comes from. I'll still eat it.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Not sure how everyone else feels but I don't mind you posting about the Christmas exchange! It reminds me to go check in on my Christmas forum. They start (and end) the thread for the card exchange super early too!

I hope chocolate is not ruined for me the way that candy corn was but it's cool if you post about it because I'm just going to fly past that post! Hah hah.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm trying to register on CF but it's not letting me


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> I'm trying to register on CF but it's not letting me


when i tried to join halloween forum years ago, i had trouble. i contacted larry, and he helped me.


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm in! Can't wait!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love to participate!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*I realize that the best way to handle this group is to just simply start sending gifts to any and all that I still have addresses for from the last Card and Gift Exchanges! LOL LOL *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

bethene said:


> well, I actually was going to post this before the week was out, but see several people beat me to it!!  well, I am just giving a heads up that it is coming, will probably run it in the same time frame, mid July to Mid august with shipping in Sept. . Any one with any ideas, feel free to post them . I may not do it that way but will consider all ideas fairly. and make a decision based on what is best for the reaper, so , every one, it is almost time! let the fun begin!!!!!!!!


Hey and hallow bethene! I think you should pop over to The Halloween Lady and check out her prop album from 2010. She has a monkey prop that - with a few added wings - will be JUST what you need to keep at the ready when impatient Reapers start Whining and Spookiliciosly begging (and spreading glitter) for attention!   And as I offered last year - happy to be a Rescue Reaper as well!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *I realize that the best way to handle this group is to just simply start sending gifts to any and all that I still have addresses for from the last Card and Gift Exchanges! LOL LOL *


*
Oooohhhh...great idea!!!!!* I know you have my address!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

JW, I don't mind at all, I actually was wondering about that, checked a couple of days ago in fact, so am happy you are doing it! 
Evil Mel, if some one does anything bad about chocolate, I am going to be like you and just over look the post! can't be with out my chocolate!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The Rules Of Chocolate


If you've got melted chocolate all over your hands, you're eating it too slowly. 



Chocolate covered raisins, cherries, orange slices & strawberries all count as fruit, so eat as many as you want. 



The problem: How to get 2 pounds of chocolate home from the store in a hot car. The solution: Eat it in the parking lot. 



Diet tip: Eat a chocolate bar before each meal. It'll take the edge off your appetite, and you'll eat less. 



If calories are an issue, store your chocolate on top of the fridge. Calories are afraid of heights, and they will jump out of the chocolate to protect themselves. 



If I eat equal amounts of dark chocolate and white chocolate, is that a balanced diet? Don't they actually counteract each other? 



Money talks. Chocolate sings. Beautifully. 



Chocolate has many preservatives. Preservatives make you look younger. Therefore, you need to eat more chocolate. 



Put "eat chocolate" at the top of your list of things to do today. That way, at least you'll get one thing done. 



A nice box of chocolates can provide your total daily intake of calories in one place. Now, isn't that handy? 



If you can't eat all your chocolate, it will keep in the freezer. But if you can't eat all your chocolate, what's wrong with you?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

td, too funny. does anyone remember the aids or ades candy they use to have out. they had like chocoloate and caramel. you ate one before a meal and it was supposed to curb your appitite. darn stuff was so tasty, who stopped at one box before the meal. lol. do they still sell this stuff?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

TD.. Love it!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

exactly TD, exactly!!!!!!!
Hallo, I remember those, I don't know if they still have them or not,


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

TD...That was so cute and funny. Got my morning giggle going. Thanks. 

Is it August yet?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> TD...That was so cute and funny. Got my morning giggle going. Thanks.
> 
> Is it August yet?


Is it _Halloween_ yet??


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Just finished reading ALL OF THIS THREAD (Gigglesticks...don't be lazy girl). I'm in this year too!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And I will say from experience that anyone who is paired with LawP is a lucky guy or ghoul, because LawP is a 

*ROCKIN' REAPER!!!!*


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Why thank you Hooch!


----------



## yblehsspot (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that sounds like so much fun!! I'm soo in!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

good news! for me anyway!!! My mom has told me I can join in this year (she's the one with the money in the house). She enjoyed shopping last year too..lol

Wahoooooooo!!! yay!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh good Si-cotik, I am glad!!I felt bad that you might not be able to join in!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*VICTIM!!! I WANT MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(spooki on floor kicking and pounding all while sporting the most fabulous purple glittered peep toe pumps and rockin the featheriest of boas)*


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *VICTIM!!! I WANT MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (spooki on floor kicking and pounding all while sporting the most fabulous purple glittered peep toe pumps and rockin the featheriest of boas)*


Nope, nah, no way, no.....


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im in, It was a blast last year.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *VICTIM!!! I WANT MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (spooki on floor kicking and pounding all while sporting the most fabulous purple glittered peep toe pumps and rockin the featheriest of boas)*


I'm getting pretty impatient too! I want my victim so I can start shopping!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so IN =). Super excited and feeling creative.


----------



## doctoru2 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm just now getting back to these forums. Happy July Halloween!  I'd like to join, if it's not too late (if so, next year!).

And this sounds fun! I don't "know" any of you, so helpful ideas are good. Can we give a used item? Does it have to be new?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You're not too late, doc  Sign ups are going to be a week from today (unless it has to be postponed for any reasons). You will be given someone to reap and a list of things that person likes/dislikes. And no, doesn't have to be new. Can even be something homemade. Just have to be courteous to give your reapee something they are going to like


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *VICTIM!!! I WANT MY VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> *(spooki on floor kicking and pounding all while sporting the most fabulous purple glittered peep toe pumps and rockin the featheriest of boas)*


 
Dang, I really am a good Ghoul... I am not even throwing a fit yet about wanting my victim....... You are starting to look bad my girl...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Vic-Tim...Vic-Tim...Vic-Tim!!!! *

(*Spooki now marching outside of Bethene's haunt holding a sign and chanting Vic-Tim repeatedly where she will remain until the names are given.As usual she is sporting a delicious pair of patent leather fuscia peep toe pumps with silver spikes going down the heel  She is followed by two of her most loyal flying monkey's who also are in a coordinating outfit....Fuscia Boas, glittered hats and vests oh and yes their nails are painted )*


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

excited for this!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup, the neighbors are wondering what the heck is going on, flying monkeys in boas ,Spooki chanting. if they thought I was odd before, now they KNOW it!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Vic-Tim...Vic-Tim...Vic-Tim!!!! *
> 
> (*Spooki now marching outside of Bethene's haunt holding a sign and chanting Vic-Tim repeatedly where she will remain until the names are given.As usual she is sporting a delicious pair of patent leather fuscia peep toe pumps with silver spikes going down the heel  She is followed by two of her most loyal flying monkey's who also are in a coordinating outfit....Fuscia Boas, glittered hats and vests oh and yes their nails are painted )*


THIS I would love to see... lol


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> THIS I would love to see... lol


Me Too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOhhh..just checking in to make sure I haven't missed it this year.....Oohhhh....And I see sign ups in a week?! woo hoo!


----------



## velvetmay (Sep 22, 2009)

Will there be a new thread when this starts? So many pages what were you doing?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

velvetmay said:


> Will there be a new thread when this starts? So many pages what were you doing?


Yes. She'll post a new thread. She's going to post our "likes and dislikes" thread at the very least. She has it all completely under control!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!!!*

*Ummmmm its getting kind of hot down here Spooki could use a drink.....preferably a spiked one  can anyone of you send me one please.*

*Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh my things are getting crazy as ever in here!! VIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIM! VIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIM!! VIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIM!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry Spooki, I was on my way to you, with drink in hand, when my thong wearing, Prozac flinging, friends talked me into heading for the casino instead! Yeeeeee haaaaww!! (A word of advise tho.. a tight thong and a broomstick ride are NOT a good combination)


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> (A word of advise tho.. a tight thong and a broomstick ride are NOT a good combination)


*See this is why I prefer to go commando when I ride*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!LMAO!!!!!!!! you guys are too funny!!

Yes I will have a new thread announcing the sign, and also a new thread to post likes and dis likes, although, you shouldn't really need one of them, I will send you the likes and dislikes of your victim in a pm along with their addy , but I think people have fun with the likes/dislikes thread, so its cool to have one!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *See this is why I prefer to go commando when I ride*




Aaahhh! A woman after my own heart! I prefer to go commando when I do anything!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ummmmm... Ewwww... lol


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

yea I wouldnt want to walk around trying to get a thong AND a broomstick out of my rear end....ew....lol

commando is the way to go!!! wooohooo!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey! So is it bout time to find out our victim??


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *See this is why I prefer to go commando when I ride*





GiggleFairy said:


> Aaahhh! A woman after my own heart! I prefer to go commando when I do anything!





Si-cotik said:


> yea I wouldnt want to walk around trying to get a thong AND a broomstick out of my rear end....ew....lol
> 
> commando is the way to go!!! wooohooo!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

no, Kallie, i won't start sign up until the 17th, then it will run til Aug. 17th, so your victim won't come til them, sorry ,I know every one is anxious, but every one , when asked seemed to want it the same time, so , that is what I am doing


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello everyone I am Silver Lady... the Mother of NOWHINING and Spookyone. I am looking to sign as well.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hello Silver Lady, welcome to the forum, good to have you here, l am happy to meet the mom of 2 great ghouls!!! glad you want to join the fun!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

bethene said:


> no, Kallie, i won't start sign up until the 17th, then it will run til Aug. 17th, so your victim won't come til them, sorry ,I know every one is anxious, but every one , when asked seemed to want it the same time, so , that is what I am doing


Oh, I see. Lord! I am so impatient!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi silver lady. we already met. you gave me in a thread some great ideas for my haunt this year.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> no, Kallie, i won't start sign up until the 17th, then it will run til Aug. 17th, so your victim won't come til them, sorry ,I know every one is anxious, but every one , when asked seemed to want it the same time, so , that is what I am doing


*You mean Im going to be picketing outside of Bethenes until August 17th? Oh well a ghouls gotta do what a ghouls gotta do. Im going to need some food over here. Looks like i may need to send the monkeys back home to fetch me a months worth of chocolate covered cherries and apricot sours  *

*Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim*!

*(spooki continues marching on)*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, whoever gets Spookilicious to reap, send me a PM cuz I found something that would be perfect for her!


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

i'm definately IN! can't wait! this sounds fun.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Bethene, you may want to check out your local ordinances - particularly with regard to public nuisances sporting purple glitter in the company of similarly clad winged marsupials..... with painted fingernails.  Just sayin'


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Vic-tim, Vic-tim, Vic-tim!!!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

LawP said:


> Bethene, you may want to check out your local ordinances - particularly with regard to public nuisances sporting purple glitter in the company of similarly clad winged marsupials..... with painted fingernails.  Just sayin'


*I love the way this is worded by the way! LOL*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Do anyone notice how good I am been?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I have noticed, NOWHINING!
LawP, that is too funny! I will check the ordinances, I am sure they they some thing in them about purple glitter being flung about willynilly!! to say nothing of painted toe nails on monkeys!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Do anyone notice how good I am been?


You sure you're not just being good cause your mom's here now??????? LOL


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

cruelty to animals!!!! lol


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Tumblindice said:


>



And for the record TD, if you're my secret reaper, DO NOT send me drawers!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> And for the record TD, if you're my secret reaper, DO NOT send me drawers!


You want drawers, you said?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Ok, whoever gets Spookilicious to reap, send me a PM cuz I found something that would be perfect for her!


Diet pills, an intervention and sparkly purple baby powder for the chafing she gets from riding a broom with no chonies??


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> You sure you're not just being good cause your mom's here now??????? LOL





Tumblindice said:


> You want drawers, you said?





Kymmm said:


> Diet pills, an intervention and sparkly purple baby powder for the chafing she gets from riding a broom with no chonies??




You boils and ghouls are a mess!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> Diet pills, an intervention and sparkly purple baby powder for the chafing she gets from riding a broom with no chonies??


----------



## Trick-or-Treat (Oct 3, 2010)

i am most definitely IN! saw the pics from last years and knew i had to be a part of this. please let me know details and when i can sign up!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Trick-or-Treat said:


> i am most definitely IN! saw the pics from last years and knew i had to be a part of this. please let me know details and when i can sign up!!!


I hope it's soon. It's mid july now ......
Ah I'm so excited!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> Diet pills, an intervention and sparkly purple baby powder for the chafing she gets from riding a broom with no chonies??


LMFAO! Omg that was too much


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm definitly in. I can't wait I have already been shopping for stuff. Went to two Halloween based garage sales last months...Ooooohhhh goody goody!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

soon, real soon, people!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> You want drawers, you said?


*ooooh I love those! Ill take those TD Ill take those!!!!!*


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Ok I have been away to much this year. Is there still time to get in on this ??? If so Im so in !!! Had a great time last year !!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bouncerbudz said:


> Ok I have been away to much this year. Is there still time to get in on this ??? If so Im so in !!! Had a great time last year !!!


*STill time! Bethene will post the sign up thread next week I think! Lord knows I have been picketing outside her house trying to get it done sooner but it looks like shes holding out LOL *


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

So Spookilicious mama I took a quick glance at the posts and see purple glitter is back on the menu again this year,with a side of flying monkeys???


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bouncerbudz said:


> So Spookilicious mama I took a quick glance at the posts and see purple glitter is back on the menu again this year,with a side of flying monkeys???


*
You got that right!*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I hope my victim likes meat. I hate it when I get a vegetarian victim. Not that the meat would be for ingesting anyway. Just saying. (JW wipes bloody puddle off floor and goes to look for a plastic bag.)


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't wait for this! I love shopping for people! especially Halloween stuff


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

bouncerbudz said:


> So Spookilicious mama I took a quick glance at the posts and see purple glitter is back on the menu again this year,with a side of flying monkeys???


I am watching NOWHINING gag and coughing up purple feathers and glitters.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

SOOO pumped for this!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> I hope my victim likes meat. I hate it when I get a vegetarian victim. Not that the meat would be for ingesting anyway. Just saying. (JW wipes bloody puddle off floor and goes to look for a plastic bag.)


If its not meat its not a meal!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> You sure you're not just being good cause your mom's here now??????? LOL


 
Just so you know, I am not scared of my mommie!!! MMMRPHH!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *You got that right!*


(COUGHING UP PURPLE FEATHERS AND GLITTERS)


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Just so you know, I am not scared of my mommie!!! MMMRPHH!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> Just so you know, I am not scared of my mommie!!! MMMRPHH!


Ummmmmmm, I'm telling!!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Ummmmmmm, I'm telling!!!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm going to a store this weekend that is mainly Christmas stuff, but I happen to know they have a nice little Halloween section. I wonder if I'll be inspired......?? 
I don't want to go too crazy until I get my reapee, tho.  
But for myself - definitely!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i've been working on a gift, i don't want to be late like i was last year. if i get a victum that it won't comply to, i'll keep it and go a different route.

what is there, 2 more days before we get our victums?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> i've been working on a gift, i don't want to be late like i was last year. if i get a victum that it won't comply to, i'll keep it and go a different route.
> 
> what is there, 2 more days before we get our victums?


OOOhhhhh..... I know the kind of things you make and what you sent last year!!!! *Pick me, pick me, pick me.* OK I got a little over excited there...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

I am ready for my Victim now!!!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> i've been working on a gift, i don't want to be late like i was last year. if i get a victum that it won't comply to, i'll keep it and go a different route.
> 
> what is there, 2 more days before we get our victums?


I believe that we don't get our victims until August. Did I read that correctly Bethene??


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

The Halloween Lady said:


> OOOhhhhh..... I know the kind of things you make and what you sent last year!!!! *Pick me, pick me, pick me.* OK I got a little over excited there...


thanks, that made my day


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Kallie, I believe that is correct. Sign ups start this week, victims in Aug.

*FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, AINT IT AUGUST YET????*


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I have never seen so many people want summer to be over so soon. I am bemoaning the fact that it is the middle of July already, when August comes it 4 weeks and then school starts and I am so not ready. 
That being said I saw something today that both Spooky or Just Whisper would LOVE!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Tumblindice said:


> I have never seen so many people want summer to be over so soon. I am bemoaning the fact that it is the middle of July already, when August comes it 4 weeks and then school starts and I am so not ready.



I'm with you TD. I'm nowhere near ready. I'm super anxious about the decorations and gearing up for Halloween and all that Fall brings, but that also means school. No more sleeping in!  Heck, I really haven't even "celebrated summer" yet!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm with you TD. I'm nowhere near ready. I'm super anxious about the decorations and gearing up for Halloween and all that Fall brings, but that also means school. No more sleeping in!  Heck, I really haven't even "celebrated summer" yet!


Right on GF! Hear you all the way on this!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hear you both, TD and GF! in my neck of the woods summer and nice weather is so fleeting, so while I do so love Halloween, I want to enjoy summer too, if I lived in the south I might feel different, but when cold weather seems to be here FOREVER, I love it warm!(next week super hot, hottest week in 10 years, they say!
that being said, almost time for the sign up!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Pumpkin Butcher said:


> Ummmmmmm, I'm telling!!!!!!


 
GO AHEAD!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Tumblindice said:


> Right on GF! Hear you all the way on this!


I must admit I have mixed feelings.  While I am super pumped for fall and all that comes with it, when summer ends I will be loosing my two baby girls!    It's college time!!!  Tonight my family and I went to see Harry Potter. As the movie ended, I found myself crying my eyes out! It seemed sadly ironic that we were not only saying goodbye to the Harry Potter tales, but we were also closing a huge chapter in our families story. We started the Harry Potter journey together many years ago. I began reading the books to my kids sometime in 1999. I tried very hard to fill my kids life's with fantasy and magic. 
( for the longest time one of my daughters thought she was British, because she had a steady diet of Peter Pan, the Secret Garden, A little Princess, and Classic Pooh) So tonight as the movie ended I sat in the dark facing a bitter sweet reality... an ending and as well as new beginnings. So I think I will savor each delicious summer day I have left.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

The Halloween Lady, I know how you feel about the Harry Potter Chapter. Its big part of my family life too and to think there will be no more is really heart breaking. I dont think my son really got it in his head that there wont be any more Harry Potter movies to make. Hes watching them as I type this BTW.

I am not in hurry for Summer to be over. I do not think I have enough of my pool time. While being sick and inside the house is making me cranky and achey again I am not ready for this to end nor start.

Today, I got my first paycheck so I started on back to school supplies for my boy. Working my way up on getting him back pack and new clothes and the best part, I do not have to fight with my husband about what to use it for.

Even I have mix feeling about my Halloween and Summer, hecne I am not in hurry to get my Victum. That is why you dont see me hassling Spookilious Mama. BUTTTT I am to sick to even get in the mood to be hassling and whining.....


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

The Halloween Lady said:


> I must admit I have mixed feelings.  While I am super pumped for fall and all that comes with it, when summer ends I will be loosing my two baby girls!    It's college time!!!  Tonight my family and I went to see Harry Potter. As the movie ended, I found myself crying my eyes out! It seemed sadly ironic that we were not only saying goodbye to the Harry Potter tales, but we were also closing a huge chapter in our families story. We started the Harry Potter journey together many years ago. I began reading the books to my kids sometime in 1999. I tried very hard to fill my kids life's with fantasy and magic.
> ( for the longest time one of my daughters thought she was British, because she had a steady diet of Peter Pan, the Secret Garden, A little Princess, and Classic Pooh) So tonight as the movie ended I sat in the dark facing a bitter sweet reality... an ending and as well as new beginnings. So I think I will savor each delicious summer day I have left.



Awe!  I feel your pain. Not on the level that you're experiencing, but I do sympathize with you. HP has been a HUGE part of our lives as well. We were late to join the craze, but caught up soon enough. Pixie Frog is dyslexic and LOATHED writing and spelling assignments. We were able to include wizards, witches, creatures, you name it, in her writings and made homework seem fun. HP helped us on so many levels in so many ways. This adventure was way bigger than "just a movie" to us. I can't wait to see the last installment. We already know how it all ends, but I know I'm going to be a blubbering idiot anyway!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am not in a hurry for summer to end, just to have my victim's name. But I have no more young kids in school. My 3 youngest are all in college, so I don't have to concern myself with school schedules too much. But I do understand and remember that feeling of dread when i started seeing school supplies in the stores. I always hated sending my kids back to school.

I did not get to read the last 2 Harry Potter books so when we watched the last movie tonight I was very surprised with everything. I enjoyed it so much. Now I am glad it is over. Too much of a good thing is still too much.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love harry potter. what a fantastic movie it is. my favorite so far was the episode with the thumping tree. scared the crap out of me. i sat among 9, 9 year olds, and i was the only one it scared. can't wait to see the deathly hollows. 
as far as kids leaving home, when my daughter graduated i was devastated. for 18 years you have little of a life of your own, and all of a sudden, your thrown back out in the main stream to start again. you will find that you adjust once again.
tomorrow is sign up day everyone. yipee


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Did I miss sign up for this years Secret Reaper?


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

This is sort of the "folks get ready!" part of Secret Reaper, right? I TOADALLY wanna do it this year too--last year was so much fun building my ghoulish goodie, and I even got some really awesome goodies myself too.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Did I miss sign up for this years Secret Reaper?


Yes, it is over. Feel free to forward to myself any gifts you had for your victim.



Okay, I am kidding Spooky. Please see the post prior to yours.  You are still in time. Here is a link to the sign up. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105343-official-secret-reaper-sign-up-2011-a.html

And here is a link to the NEW and OFFICIAL discussion page for Secret Reaper. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105344-offical-discussion-thread-secret-reaper-2011-a.html

*Bethene requests that all our discussions on this thread discontinue and be continued on the new official thread please.*


----------

